# Another newbie



## BRUSHHOG3 (Oct 18, 2006)

How's everyone doing? First post on this cool site, will not be the last.

I shoot a Diamond Rapture w/ Easton Carbon excels @ 70 lbs and have 31" draw. QAD rest . Mostly shoot for hunt'n but really love to got out and sling some arrows at the targets also. Still looking for my first deer w/ the bow, but it will come soon.

Later


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT !!!

Good luck on that first deer, it's a real rush!!

Mitch


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun! Good Luck!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk BRUSHHOG3. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------

